# Why use tropical woodlice



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Why does everyone use dwarf tropical woodlice with dart frogs etc. Can we not just normal woodlice from the garden etc? I use them in my gecko set ups with no problems. The babies are small enough to be eaten by darts as well.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You can, temperate woodlice are good cleaners. however, Tropical Dwarf Whites and Tropical greys breed quicker and better in tropical setups. Temperate woodlice tend to require a really cool area as they tend to hibernate over winter. Without this dormant period they experience lower fecundity.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

What about pillbugs? Earthworms? Can't think of anything else from the garden to act as cleaners.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Pillbugs are woodlice, although anything from the garden will help really. Worms, Millipedes, springtails. Grab some leafmould and put it in (Provided your garden is safe) and there will be bacteria, fungi and allsorts there to help


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks tarron I'm thinking of how to save as much cost as possible. Just need to start cultivation on plants then I don't need to spend a small fortune each time I set a new viv up leaving me the only exception of the animals themselves. Have you any tips/pointers? Also with bromeliads are they easy to grow from seeds? Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

just a point,

I find the garden type isopods to be far more destructive to roots than the tropical varieties.

you can build a kind of faraday cage around the root mass I guess

I see far less unexpected plant death with tropical than I ever did with those found in the garden

just my thoughts.


----------



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

I think another reason that people generally don't use woodlice and worms from 'outside' is because you don't know what they've been eating or what they've been in contact with. There is a possibility of them contaminating your setup or poisoning your animals. Granted it's a small risk if your garden is free from pesticides and fertilisers, but I would rather spend 5 quid on a pot of tropical woodlice than take that chance.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Mick,good thoughts above I've used natives,Onacillus acillus is meant to predate nemerteans,not many and with varied success,I don't think I've ever cleared a viv. Be aware of the idirivirus family mate,rana virus is in there. I'd be very sure now that leaf litter doesn't contain nemerteans before using it un nuked,ie not microwaved.

Mate I've used springtails from compost bins all maner of feeders,but with great care where sourced.

Once your cultures get up to speed you won't need to buy much ,well shouldn't,i've only ever bought one culture of DW TBH. Mind being the slowest dart keeper in the world to get to the stage of actual frog keeping helped no end,although I can't say at the time I really understood what a wise choice that was. 

Mick I think these feeders are most used because simply they do the best are easiest to culture,sort of tried and tested if you like. Trouble is with iso they are just that bit slower to bulk up,it's why i say to everyone if you are even thinking about keeping darts set an iso culture up yesterday,they are no work no trouble to care for,but need time to bulk and for us keepers to get the numbers up. Once that is in place mate,they help buy he plants,plus they are in place as backup. If the flies play up for example we'll feed iso to allow more to be cultured. i'd really urge any dart keeper to keep more than they think they need mate. So damn useful and so little work,good source of Ca to boot 

they just ain't quick:bash:

all the luck bro

stu


----------

